# Mashed Potato gravy ??



## Ally (Jul 2, 2005)

Does anyone know of any good mashed potao gravy??   with ingredients that are easy to get hold of....and i would like to know if you can make gravy out of a can of Campbell's cream of mushroom ???


----------



## buckytom (Jul 2, 2005)

i make my gravy with meat drippings and the fond deglazed from a pan, added to a roux (equal parts of flour cooked in butter) and meat stock, if i have any available. if not, beef bouillon. if you want to sweeten it up a little, blend in some cooked carrots.
my mil used to swear by something called gravy master, which was some kind of concentrate, but i thought it tasted funny, kinda plastic.
i have started to make my own stocks, saving things like veal bones from a dinner i made the other night, or the water leftover from boiling lobsters.
the veal and other beef bones and trimmings are browned, then coverd with water and boiled/simmered with some herbs for the beef stock.
for fish stock, i start with the lobster water, and add shrimp shells and fish bones and boil them down.


----------



## Constance (Jul 2, 2005)

The dry packets of gravy mix are pretty good...Pillsbury's is best, if you can find it, and it's fat-free. 
If you have a little bacon grease, you can always make a good cream gravy. Just mix equal amounts of flour and grease in your skillet, stir in 1 cup of milk for each tablespoon of flour, or half milk and half chicken broth. Cook and stir until thickened and season with S&P.


----------



## luvs (Jul 2, 2005)

yep, you can use mushroom soup to make gravy. all i do is whisk in milk,- less than i would for soup-, black pepper, salt, onion powder and garlic powder and ground sage and pour it over pork chops and mashed potatoes.

we make the best pork chop gravy by allowing a few pork chops to get really brown in the broiler on a baking sheet after the others are done (we just give those ones to the cats)
and deglazing the baking sheet with a little water. then we add flour shaken up with milk, then some water and lots of black pepper. a litte salt, too. if need be, some beef base can be added for additional flavor.
i use powdered gravies a lot, too.
milk gravy is delicious. add flour to sizzling hot butter in a pan, allow to cook for a minute, whisk in salt, pepper and milk. bring to a low boil and allow to simmer for a few minutes.


----------

